# CHKDSK D: drive USN Journal Verification Completed, hangs?



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys the last week or so my PC has been taking minutes to boot up when it used to take around 30 seconds to boot. Whenever It gets past the starting windows screen (after ~5 minutes of being on tht screen) it CHKDSK my D: drive (my OS isn't on this drive) and then it will go through the 3 stages, do something to orphaned files and then it will verify the USN Journal and then it will say USN Journal Verification Complete and then not do anything. 

I've defragged both these drives a few times and my OS is on my C: drive by the way. I originally thought it was running CHKDSK on my C: drive but when I read the CHKDSK again it said D; drive (D: drive is my data drive, use it to store data not for everyday access, only a year old or so).

Any ideas? These 5 minute boot ups are really starting to frustrate me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run chkdsk /r on both C: & D:


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

Corday said:


> Run chkdsk /r on both C: & D:


Alright cool, cheers.


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried doing CHKDSK /r D: and it was on 10% for a very long time and it kept saying 'Insufficient space to recover lost data' so I closed CMD and decided it's time for a reformat. When I was trying to copy only my most valuable data off of my D: drive it was copying at 25KB/s. 

I decided to turn off PC, unplug D; drive from motherboard and turn Pc on. It booted within 45 seconds. So, the D drive is the issue. I'm going to attempt to reformat and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## qxvqt (Mar 5, 2014)

I've tried to format the drive and it's been stuck on 0% for 2 hrs. What do I do? I'm 99% sure this is still covered by warranty. Should I return it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes see if they'll do something. If it's SSD don't mention defragging.


----------

